# Same Jaguar 100: Fixing/Restoration project



## KristjanIngi (May 6, 2020)

I want to share my current farm project that is fixing one of the rarest tractors in Iceland as there are only 4 of them in the entire country and i bougth this one about 3 years ago. It came broken we think the clutch release bearing is cooked and the cab is VERY rusted we are currently in the proces of getting ready to split it. The engine is air cooled and very solid starts every time with out a proplem this is a 1982 model with the super reduction gear option.
Feel free to ask any questions regarding the project and if you have any tips let me know


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum KristjanIngi. That is a brute of a tractor! It will be great to follow the rebuild here on the site, thanks for coming on board.
If you need a hand with any heavy lifting, maybe Hafthor Bjornsson can help out!  I just read about his record breaking lift!


----------



## KristjanIngi (May 6, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum KristjanIngi. That is a brute of a tractor! It will be great to follow the rebuild here on the site, thanks for coming on board.
> If you need a hand with any heavy lifting, maybe Hafthor Bjornsson can help out!  I just read about his record breaking lift!


Thank you and maybe i will call Hafþór he could help holding the back en up will i drag it apart


----------



## KristjanIngi (May 6, 2020)

A bit of a update. We managed to pull it a part this morning it has been difficult to get to all the bolts and it was worse than we thought in addition to a new bearing we need a new press and a disc. So this project is unfortunetaly going to have to wait a bit until i get some money to buy all that.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I agree with pogobill, would have been a great looking tractor when it came off the factory floor.

I can't get over the size of the front drive wheels, they're massive. 

Shame about the pressure plate finger, I hope you are going to get the flywheel face refaced if you replace the pressure plate and clutch disc, more expense I know, but !!.


----------

